# Hay algun Proteus para Win Vista?



## josb86 (Ago 3, 2008)

Hay alguna version de Proteus Que sirva en WinVista Home Basic?
Baje una pero me da un error y segun si servia para vista


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 3, 2008)

Esperemos que no.... por que todo lo que toca Windows Vista lo descompone


----------



## Vick (Ago 3, 2008)

Precisamente hoy por la tarde instalé proteus 7.2 SP6 en mi windows vista home premium y funciona bien no me ha dado ningún error, solo me dio una advertencia al instalar de que podría no funcionar bien o algo así, ni lo leí bien.

Según la pagina oficial de proteus, acaba de salir la versión 7.3 que es totalmente compatible con windows vista...

Saludos.


----------



## Belisarius Mantzikert (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola, yo tengo la 7.1 SP4 instalada en una notebook con Vista, y anda barbara


----------



## freddy_03 (Ago 4, 2009)

Hola, una consulta cuales son los pasos para instalar Proteus_7.2_SP6 en win vista por favor ayundenme con la instalacion.


----------



## hezie (Ago 4, 2009)

el parche debes instalarlo como administrador eso se hace con el segundo click del mouse


----------



## microtronic (Ago 4, 2009)

amigo la ultima version es la 7.5 sp3 y funciona perfecto en vista


----------

